# Liberation of Belgrade



## imalko (Oct 20, 2009)

On 20th October 1944 Belgrade, capital city of Yugoslavia and Serbia, was finally liberated from the Nazi occupation by the joint operation of Soviet Red Army and Yugoslav Partisan units (known as People's Liberating Army of Yugoslavia - Narodnooslobodilačka vojska Jugoslavije or NOVJ).

Belgrade Offensive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Today as my country celebrates the 65th anniversary of liberation of our capital in World War Two I just wanted to pay honor to all those who fought and gave their lives for freedom. Lest we forget.


----------



## Vincenzo (Oct 20, 2009)

a bit late i join to celebration

(i had a neighbour who fight with NOVJ)


----------



## imalko (Oct 20, 2009)

Its quite all right Vincenzo, I've posted entire thread rather late in the evening (local time).

I say, did you know that some 1000 Italian volunteers took part in fighting for liberation of Belgrade in October 1944? I seem to recall that I've read about them in one old magazine. Will try to find that article and post more details tomorow.


----------



## Vincenzo (Oct 20, 2009)

imalko said:


> Its quite all right Vincenzo, I've posted entire thread rather late in the evening (local time).
> 
> I say, did you know that some 1000 Italian volunteers took part in fighting for liberation of Belgrade in October 1944? I seem to recall that I've read about them in one old magazine. Will try to find that article and post more details tomorow.



idk that some italians fightning in Belgrade liberation, but i knew that some italians soldiers, many thousands, fightning with NOVJ after the change of government, and late events, in italy.

(for time too me talking for local time in Beograd when i've postet there's 21st)


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## imalko (Oct 22, 2009)

I've managed to find additional info about Italian volunteers which participated in battle for Belgrade in 1944. The article was published in "Politikin zabavnik" magazine almost 20 years ago...

After surrender of Italy certain number of soldiers of former Italian army chose to remain in Yugoslavia and join NOVJ. The number of this volunteers was sufficient to form two battalions named "Garibaldi" and "Matteotti". The first was assigned to 1st Proletarian Brigade (Prva proleterska brigada) and another became part of Third Krajina Strike Brigade (Treća krajiška udarna brigada). Despite initial mistrust towards soldiers who once were members of occupaing army, Italian battalions saw action fighting on Zlatibor mountain and at Valjevo and Ub. Eventually they fought in battle for Belgrade too where they played significant part. As former members of Italian regular army and due to the training they as such received they were very skilled in street fighting. Although not very prolonged battle for Belgrade saw some intensive street fighting. This was partially due to the fact that Red Army was ordered not to use heavy artillery and Air Force in fighting in Belgrade in order to spare (as much as possible) civilian population of an Allied country. Consequently this gave Germans better opportunity to defend themselves.

Anyway, Italian battalions saw action in fighting in center of Belgrade - around "Albania" palace, in area which is now know as Square of Republic, National Theater, Emperor Dushan street and Kalemegdan fortress area. Members of "Garibaldi" battalion distinguished themselves in fighting in National Theater. After several attempts they managed to take the building and then hold their ground (although cut off from other NOVJ and Soviet units) against numerous German counter attacks.

On 28th October 1944 in Belgrade brigade "Italy" was formed from personnel of "Garibaldi" and "Matteotti" battalions. Brigade participated in fighting on Srem front and in liberation of Zagreb.


----------



## Vincenzo (Oct 22, 2009)

The name it's Matteotti.

socialist (reformist) MP killed from fascists in 1924


----------



## imalko (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay thanks! Wrong spelling... 

*Edit:* I've changed the original post by correcting the name of second Italian battalion.


----------



## Vincenzo (Oct 22, 2009)

Italian source commonly talking of many more italians fightning nazi in Yugoslavia, but large part only for a few before of back in italy or come destroyed


----------



## imalko (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sure that there were far more Italians in NOVJ in term of numbers. The number of about 1000 men stated in this article refers only to the Italians fighting in liberation of Belgrade. When brigade "Italy" was formed the two aforementioned battalions made core of the unit but more men undoubtedly joined its ranks eventually.


----------



## imalko (Apr 1, 2012)

Recently I was made aware of this through another forum. There's a great gallery of pictures showing liberation of our capitol in WW2 - which is commonly known here as "Belgrade Operation" ("Beogradska operacija"). Here's the link to the gallery: ??????????? ???????? - ???? | ??????? ?????? 1939, 1940, 1941-1945
However, since this is a Russian site I will be re-posting the pictures in this tread and translating the captions along the way. So, here we go...


----------



## imalko (Apr 1, 2012)

Picture 1.
Local civilian offers a cigarette to the NOVJ soldiers. Belgrade suburb. 






Picture 2.
Destroyed Soviet T-34/85 tank from 13th Guard Motorized Brigade in the Prince Milosh Street ("Ulica Kneza Miloša"). In the background the building of Yugoslav Ministry Of Foreign Affairs.





Picture 3.
Destroyed T-34/85 number "16" of 13th Guard Motorized Brigade in front of the ruins of Belgrade main railway station. The station building was rebuild after the war and is in service today.





Picture 4.
Soviet T-34/85 tanks advancing through French Street ("Francuska Ulica") towards Square of the Republic ("Trg Republike") during the fighting in the center of the city. In the background the National Theater building.





Picture 5.
Soviet T-34/85 tank covering the evacuation of the wounded during the fighting in Belgrade. Intersection of "Dečanska" and "Makedonska" Streets. The tank carries a bear emblem of 6th Guard Tank brigade and number "43". 





Picture 6.
A pro-German poster on a signpost in Belgrade street calling the citizens not to trust "Allied propaganda". In the background on the corner of Prince Milosh Street a German bunker build next to the Government building.





Picture 7.
Burial of the Red Army soldiers fallen in the liberation of Belgrade. Square of the Republic.





Picture 8.
Group of Soviet soldiers with their T-34/85 tank prior to the Belgrade Operation. Romanian-Yugoslavian border.





Picture 9.
First encounter of the Soviet SU-76 crew under the command of Second Lieutenant A.Goncharov with Yugoslav Partisans near the Yugoslav-Romanian border.





Picture 10.
Soviet cavalry in Belgrade. Parisien Street ("Pariška ulica") between Austrian and French embassy buildings.





More to come...


----------

